# Neues HTML Dokument aus Applet öffnen



## mbdenton (13. Mai 2004)

Schönen guten Tag,

vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen....hab folgendes Problem:
Ich möchte aus einem Html Dokument welches ein Applet beinhaltet bei bestimmten Konditionen ein nächstes Html Dokument öffnen, dh. wenn ich in meinem Applet nen Knopf drück soll die nächste Seite geöffnet werden. 

Danke!


----------



## Illuvatar (13. Mai 2004)

RTFAPI
http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.4.2/docs/api/java/applet/AppletContext.html#showDocument(java.net.URL)
http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.4.2/docs/api/java/applet/Applet.html#getAppletContext()


----------



## mbdenton (13. Mai 2004)

stimmt  :lol: 

ich wusste da gabs was.
Danke!


----------

